

Voice-elements - tylermauthe
http://zenorocha.github.io/voice-elements/

======
XaspR8d
Nice wrapper. That said, the standard Web Speech API really is pretty
straightforward if you want to play with the raw API.

I'm surprised Firefox doesn't support any part of the API. Granted, it's a
Google-pushed spec, but they seem to have been working together on the now-
defunct Text-to-Speech API. Plus, the speech synthesis aspect is merely
handled by the OS (unlike the recognition aspect which is probably handled by
Google for most users). I don't really follow web spec stuff though, so I'm
pretty out of the loop.

~~~
lstamour
I loaded the webpage then unplugged from the Internet and tried to play the
demos. The speech synthesis was actually done over the Internet by default,
and fell back to native platform only when offline, it seemed.

The speech recognition did not work offline at all, though we know it should
be eventually possible thanks to Android's offline dictation download (iirc?).

------
tree_of_item
Speech recognition is nice, but all of this is going through Google's servers.
Besides not working offline, do we really want Google listening in on _every_
thing on the Internet?

~~~
melling
Hey, you're that guy who always warns us about Google like we're all idiots.

If it's optional I don't see the problem. Some people are not capable using a
keyboard and a mouse, for example. Let's not let our paranoia ruin it for
them.

Others of us would simply like to kick back and surf the web without reaching
for the keyboard or mouse.

As for not working offline, I usually prefer to be online when I'm surfing the
web anyway.

~~~
tree_of_item
I'm what guy? Are you implying I've made a comment like this before?

If other people have brought it up, it's because it should be brought up.

As for offline, Google likes to push things like Chrome apps working offline,
so it does matter regardless of your snark.

~~~
melling
No, it's just the standard comment made on HN. It probably doesn't represent
the population in general and it doesn't add anything to the conversation.

------
cordite
On the iPad, the speech API is not available, the message should say "your
browser does not support .." Instead of "your browser do not support .."

~~~
tekacs
[https://github.com/zenorocha/voice-
elements/pull/13](https://github.com/zenorocha/voice-elements/pull/13)

~~~
egfx
Thought for a second that was a work around for the iPad ;)

~~~
tekacs
Would love to put that in when I'm less swamped. ;)

Would've taken more than the ~30 seconds of the above, though. :P

~~~
egfx
very cool. Take a look at this.. gives a hint on how to get it working.
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/12569290](http://stackoverflow.com/a/12569290)

Apparently iOS starts with the web audio api muted.

------
0xAHHAHAHA
Sounds works nicely for chrome, but the "there is sound on this page icon" is
missing.

~~~
nacs
I was wondering which tab was playing audio as well. This sounds like Chrome
bug however.

------
Aurel1us
Is it normal that the sound continues after I close a Tab (Windows 8.1 with
Chrome 38.02)?

------
0xAHHAHAHA
Ok, so it broke down.. I tried refresh the page and buttons doesn't do a
thing.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I was playing around with it and it's fairly unstable, playing a blank message
ex: "", seemed to crash the engine, and playing large pieces of text also
seemed to crash it, the only thing that resolved the issue was restarting
chrome.

------
amelius
Does not work on chromium/linux?

~~~
erikschoster
Same here. It should work theoretically though. Chromium on linux is supposed
to have speech synthesis support via festival. I have festival installed, and
speech-dispatcher, and just checked chrome://flags but no luck. :-/

------
pkrumins
Impressive voice quality.

~~~
XaspR8d
The voices come from your OS' voice services, so it depends on what your OS
ships with. That said, both Mac and Windows have been quietly improving their
speech synthesis over the years.

